
Karaoke for Reading Japanese - sova
https://learn-japanese.org/2020/02/02/audio-reading-tutor/
======
yorwba
One thing I noticed immediately is that the furigana don't line up with the
kanji below, but are run together at the beginning of the line. I think that
would make using this as an intermediate learner pretty annoying, because you
can't switch between kanji and furigana easily.

I'm also curious about the implementation. Do you manually cut the recording
to align it with the text or do you have an automated pipeline?

